# New Here- Could Really Use Some Advice



## sindersue (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi all!

I am new here and am so excited to have found a place to talk about marriage!

I find myself in a place of wondering if it's time to just walk away from my marriage. My husband lies. About everything and nothing. Has for years. I have dealt with the trust issues for basically the last 10 out of 16 years we've been married. Over the last 4-5 years, I have discovered several (probably 5 or 6) emotional cheating relationships that he's had. We have 3 kids so I've been trying so hard to hold things together but I'm just so tired, sad, angry, hurt and just deflated that I really have no idea what to do. 
I don't want to be divorced, but I certainly don't want this anymore. I just can't. 

I guess I'm just wondering if any of you have been through a similar situation that ended well. Wondering if it can be repaired of if I'm just prolonging the inevitable.

Thanks!


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

Lying is a deal-breaker for both me and my wife. Trust in marriage is a requirement, not an option.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been in a similar situation, but it didn't end well. I had 20 plus years invested in my marriage, three children, and a business. I was highly motivated to save my marriage, but my lying, cheating husband was not.

Lies are created to cover things up. And after a while those lies become a huge cob web. It gets to the point you honestly can't believe anything that comes out of that person's mouth. The problem is that a strong marriage relies on trust. Unfortunately when trust is gone, so is the marriage. And trust is the hardest thing to restore. 

You may want to see a marriage counselor. It will take a lot of work to stop the behavior the lies are intended to cover, the lies, and regaining trust. That's a lot of ground to cover!


----------

